# 'black' Rekord...



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

got this rekord from roy's recent clear out, it only needed a small repair to make it a good 'un.




























the quality is smashin', weight and size are better than i could have imagined (a big thanks to roy







)

regards,john.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice John. Particularly like the bracelet









Rich.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

....Hell..someone keep Stan sedated...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice John.









I'm sure you'll find it a tough and reliable watch.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks all, i took it to work with me to show my mate, everybody wanted it, i was offered BIG profits on it but i like it too much to part with it (i'd probably give it away rather than sell it anyhow







)

stan, do you think we ought to start a rekord club?, hi i'm john and i'm a rekordaholic
















john


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> thanks all, i took it to work with me to show my mate, everybody wanted it, i was offered BIG profits on it but i like it too much to part with it (i'd probably give it away rather than sell it anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could start a club John but it would only upset those who aren't lucky enough to own a Rekord. We don't want to rub it in do we?

OK, let's start a club!
















By the way John, what do you think of the case plating? It seems quite tough to me.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

aye, lets rub it in stan
















john.

ps, i think i'll take hundreds of piccies, post them and get all those that voted against the 'REDREKORD' ( but whom secretly adored your icon of horology) drooling, and turning green with envy.

well, we have two in the club stan,will the membership grow?, i think it may be a bit exclusive














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just put the "red" on, I'll wear it to work tomorrow.

Give the chimps a treat.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

stan, i think a pic of ole 'RED' is in order, not seen one of late









john.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Erm, I'm not sure John. The watch does cause strong, negative emotions in some people.









As Mac is a medical professional in the area of the human mind and wellbeing I think I should ask his advice. 

The next time I post this picture.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

stan, i think the negative emotion thing is just a smoke screen, i think that the 'antis' love ole red really, but somehow feel ashamed, like they're doing something wrong









i like all sorts of music and when listening to a bit of ravel or that deaf bloke (forgot his name) in the car, i used to turn the volume down whilst waiting at junctions/traffic light etc, but then i thought 'blox'- why should i??it may be old fashioned but i like it, so now i turn the cd player up and drop the windows









john.

i just remembered the deaf blokes name-beethoven- or something like that


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well I've joined the club







.

I'm not one for joining clubs







, but any opportunity to







at the world is taken gladly


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well done ian, that's three in 'the rekord klub' i can envisage huge membership five or six years down the line
















regards,john.

ps, can we see your rekord ian??


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Erm, I'm not sure John. The watch does cause strong, negative emotions in some people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> As Mac is a medical professional in the area of the human mind and wellbeing I think I should ask his advice.


I`m not a `medical professional`but my advice is if you like it wear it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is that really a woman with three gobs







?

Nightmare







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I wouldn't give my eye teeth for a Rekord!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> I wouldn't give my eye teeth for a Rekord!!










 .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Someone` s not taking their medicine


----------

